# Good Deal for Rikon Lathe for Beginner



## Mengtian (Sep 26, 2015)

I am thinking about getting into turning, mostly pens, pepper shakers, small bowls.  But am going to start with pens.  I am an experienced woodworker and do about 50 percent of my work with traditional hand tools and joinery.  I am also self-taught (and You Tube taught).

So far I have been able to research things and buy the appropriate stuff for what I need.  I confess I am a little behind on the learning curve when it comes to lathes and turning.

I have been thinking about getting a Grizzly mini-lathe or a Jet or the Rikon.  I saw this at Woodcraft and thought it might be a good deal since it should have everything to start turning pens.  I am not concerned about blanks. I have tons of scraps from Maple to Wenge to Zebrawood.

Should I go for it and get this set up or just get a Grizzly and start purchasing the accesories needed?

Buy Rikon 6-Speed Mini Lathe Complete Slimline Starter Set at Woodcraft.com


----------



## mecompco (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, FWIW, the next time I buy a wood lathe, it will be variable speed. I'm using the cheapie HF 10x18 and it seems to work well. However, I set the speed to max and have never touched it (nor intend to)--too much of a PITA to loosen the motor, remove panels, change pulleys, put things back together and repeat as necessary. Luckily, I have a 12x36 metal lathe that is easy to change speeds on (from ~2,000 to ~40 RPMs). 

Max speed on the wood lathe is great for turning and polishing, not so much for drilling, sanding and finishing (so I do these processes on the metal lathe).

I think you'd be better off getting a variable speed lathe, even if it's not a package deal. 

Regards,
Michael

PS: The Rikon looks EXACTLY like my HF with a different paint job (and an extra $400 on the price tag).


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 26, 2015)

I believe if you shopped around, you could save a little money by buying things seperate.
HOWEVER, with that said, that would be an easy way to get everything you need at once and get started.

All the lathes are made overseas. It really comes down to what you prefer. If you have the time and want to put in the effort.......do so. If not, Woodcraft is a great way to start. About 40% of my tools came from Woodcraft. And I have never had any trouble with them or their products.

And as your skills improve, you will want to upgrade.
We all started somewhere.  Enjoy the hobby.


----------



## csr67 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have that Rikon 70-100, and I paid $399 on sale from Woodcraft.  It is a great lathe. I started out on a VS Harbor Freight mini that was nothing but a headache. The Rikon is very well built. Don't worry about changing belts/speeds, it literally takes 10 seconds on the Rikon. I'd go for the Rikon, but I'd probably buy my accessories separately to get just what I wanted.  Price out a mandrel, mandrel saver, Jacobs chuck, pen jaw chuck, and a pen press.

PS, on the post above that says the Rikon looks exactly like the HF, not even close. Go look at the HF and you'll see the quality of the Rikon.


----------



## jmonaco03 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Grizzly*

I recently bought the Grizzly 12" variable speed midi lathe and could not be happier. I was using a lathe with out variable speed and i would not do without now. Plus Grizzly customer service is awesome.


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know about how much savings that represents, but it seems like a reversible, variable speed unit would have advantages for turning different things.  I only turn pens but having started on a multi-speed, I definitely prefer the variable and occasionally use the reverse.  The starter kit is a simple way to get started, but if you are a lifelong woodworker, you are going to be swapping out a lot of pieces.  If you can stand the delay, you might save money by searching and reading on here things like "what I would do differently", "what's the best pen lathe"... search everything you can think of.  Searches will bring up knowledge from several years hundreds of comments instantly.  It is all personal opinion.  There is nothing wrong with the items you are looking at in the set, but I don't use any of them.  I had the luxury of starting on a friend's lathe and finding out what I didn't like.  I now use a collet chuck (best thing ever!), carbide cutters, different live center, abranet and micromesh, and different finishing products.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Sep 26, 2015)

I've got a Rikon 70-050VS and cannot complain at all!  Keep in mind, like my Rikon, just because it may say Variable Speed, doesn't always mean you don't have to open panels and change the belt/pulley combination!
Keep watching the Classified section of the forums, that is usually the best deals anywhere on tolls (even lathes), equipment, blanks, and kits.


----------



## PSNCO (Sep 26, 2015)

Unless you have a drill press at home already, you're gonna need a drill press and jig OR get a chuck with a pen blank jaws.

Rockler has a good deal on a Nova lathe that comes with a G3 chuck:

Nova Comet II 12'' x 16-1/2'' Midi Lathe w/FREE Nova G3 Comet II Reversible Chuck - Lathes - Power Tools

The Pen Plus jaws are available at woodcraft this week coming up for $25. 

I like the MT2 pen press adapters. Grab a low priced skew and gouge and get an EWT mini carbide tool.

Add on your own sand paper, CA glue and pen kits elsewhere and for maybe $200 more in tools, supplies, and kits you're getting a much better setup that should serve you well into the future.


----------



## Mengtian (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  I am leaning toward a Grizzly. Either the 
Grizzly T25920 - 12" x 18" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe 318.00
Grizzly T25926 - 10" x 18" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe 279.00

I saw this on Amazon:
Amazon.com: Amazon Pen Making Starter Pack 2: Home Improvement
It includes a press as well as chisels.

Together they come to under 500 which is sort of a self-imposed budget I have in mind.

Any thoughts?  Anything else I would need?


----------



## jsolie (Sep 26, 2015)

Hand tools? Another neanderthal woodworker here!  :biggrin:

The 10x18 Grizzly has a 1/2 hp motor.  It's fine for pen turning, and probably for peppermills and such.  If you get into larger stuff, which might not even be an issue with a 10" swing, it might be a bit underpowered.

As for that Amazon starter set, it's nice that there's a set that has all sorts of tools in it, and there's definitely enough there to get you going.  Like a lot of combo sets I've seen (not necessarily for pen turning), they usually include things that duplicate what you already have--like that pen press.  Since you already have a woodshop, you probably already have a bench vise.  I use my big Record vise for pressing pen components together.  If you have the room for the pen press, it would be nice to have a dedicated station for putting components together.

One thing I did notice is that the slimline kits have 24K gold plating.  I've seen the finish wear off on some 24K pens, it kind of depends on how the pen is carried by it's owner.

The description says that the pen blanks are predrilled.  Great for getting started, but you'll need to figure a way to drill other blanks when the kit ones are used up.  A drill press works well, as well as using a four-jaw chuck with drilling jaws on your lathe.

Hope this helps!  And, welcome from another woodworker who has more handplanes and braces than he probably needs.


----------



## Mengtian (Sep 26, 2015)

jsolie said:


> Hand tools? Another neanderthal woodworker here!  :biggrin:
> 
> The 10x18 Grizzly has a 1/2 hp motor.  It's fine for pen turning, and probably for peppermills and such.  If you get into larger stuff, which might not even be an issue with a 10" swing, it might be a bit underpowered.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input.  I really don't have anything that would be redundant.  I saw some videos where they use the press.  I saw some with  a vice.  Which is the best way to go?

I am leaning toward the 12x18 Grizzly. It has a 3/4 HP motor.


----------



## csr67 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mengtian said:


> jsolie said:
> 
> 
> > Hand tools? Another neanderthal woodworker here!  :biggrin:
> ...



I started out using a vice and then bought a pen press. The press is much quicker, easier, and I feel it give me more control when assembling a pen.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 26, 2015)

csr67 said:


> I started out using a vice and then bought a pen press. The press is much quicker, easier, and I feel it give me more control when assembling a pen.



I might have to try one of those when space permits.  I find that I have plenty of control with the Record while pressing parts together.  Since it's a pretty big vise, it'll open up to something close to two feet--not that you need that with pens! 

I just looked, and you're right up the road a bit from me!  Check out this thread and get on the map!  We need more representation in SoCal!  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/member-map-need-your-help-135143/


----------



## jsolie (Sep 27, 2015)

Mengtian said:


> I am leaning toward the 12x18 Grizzly. It has a 3/4 HP motor.



If you ever turn items larger than pens (I'm thinking specifically about bowls), that 650 min RPM is awfully fast for a larger piece that is out of round.  My lathe's minimum speed is 550, and it's kind of a wild ride to start turning a larger piece on it.  When I've started some pieces I've wished it could go slower.

I think my lathe weighs something like 150 pounds or so, and it would wiggle and dance around when bowl blanks were out of round.  I installed a sheet of 3/4" plywood down in the base and put 5 or six bags of playground sand on that sheet.  It got a lot better after that.

With the Grizzly lathe weighing in at 89 pounds, you might have to consider bolting it to something heavy to keep things from bouncing around -- if you turn something sizable.  I don't know if you'll have problems with a pen and a 90 pound lathe that's not bolted down.

Anyway, food for thought.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 27, 2015)

Mengtian said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I am leaning toward a Grizzly. Either the
> Grizzly T25920 - 12" x 18" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe 318.00
> Grizzly T25926 - 10" x 18" Variable-Speed Wood Lathe 279.00
> 
> ...



That looks like the PSI starter set there .... 



jsolie said:


> Mengtian said:
> 
> 
> > I am leaning toward the 12x18 Grizzly. It has a 3/4 HP motor.
> ...



Find yourself a bandsaw and make a circle cutting jig ... cut the exterior of your piece to be as round as possible before mounting it on the lathe.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, the bandsaw does help a lot, but if one isn't around . . .  

I gave up on using my handsaw to sort of approximate an octagon and just dealt with turning off the corners.  Tricky with certain species, like seasoned purpleheart or honey locust.  (oh, how I remember that honey locust bowl...)


----------



## Mengtian (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a 14 inch resaw capability so I can round out a 14 inch profile


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 28, 2015)

Like most things in the tradeworks, I recommend getting the best you can afford as soon as you can. So I would lean towards the most power and functionality in a lathe as I could get--heavier is better. I have turned on the baby 
Rikon VS lathe and it is pretty darn good. I think it was something like the 70-220 VSR model--I also have turned on the baby Rikon that is a 10x16 one, and it felt very minimal on power--I have also become addicted to VS stuff.

As far as the kits you are looking at, you always get some stuff you don't really need, i.e. various sandpaper--I bet with your prior woodworking experience you don't need a lot of additional sandpapers--and usually you are sacrificing quality on the tools included to get better overall pricing, I think an independent pen press is a must--the best choice I can find is the Milescraft  http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-47...UTF8&qid=1443459232&sr=8-1&keywords=pen+press  very flexible and works great.

You do need a way to drill blanks--if you have a drill press, it is simple enough to make a jig to hold the blanks square, and just carefully mark the centers, use a center drill to start the hole and you should be good.
I am in the camp that thinks drilling on the lathe is a pain in the ass, but as most who have tried it will tell you, it is a very accurate method--but again with your prior woodworking experience, you likely have some tools you can utilize for this part of the puzzle. If you are considering doing something as big as a large peppermill, you will want as much power in you lathe as you can get--roughing a blank to round from say a 3x3x12 is a lot of force being thrown around,-on you, your tools, and your lathe!
Good luck whatever you do with, this is a very addictive corner of the woodworking world!


----------



## BJohn (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a Rikon also, could not be happier, I do not have the variable speed model but changing speeds only take 10 seconds.

Not only do I turn pens, but bottle stoppers up to 10" diameter bowls and hollow forms. You can not go wrong.


----------



## mikedealer (Sep 28, 2015)

90% of all lathes out there from harbor freight, jet, rikon, grizzly, etc etc etc are all made and shipped from china, here is the company that makes them
burt-group.com.cn/product/Woodworking_Catalgoue/Wood_Lathe/index.html

i like to go there and see whats out there and then look for manufacturer that sells them

personally i would like this to be my next lathe, its 12x18 with variable speed, not expensive
MC1218VD-Burt Group Co. Ltd.


----------



## mecompco (Sep 28, 2015)

I'd consider forgetting about the starter kit. For pretty much free, you can make inserts to use your lathe as a pen press. The lathe also is great for drilling (make sure the lathe you buy will go slow enough, and save enough money for an appropriate chuck and drill chuck). Pick out a nice skew and gouge and you'll be ready for business. Oh, and a live and dead center--then you can forgo the mandrel and turn between centers. 

Regards,
Michael


----------

